# Looking for a Builder in NC (Offset Stick Burner)



## mismith (Mar 11, 2022)

Anyone know of a quality Pit Builder in NC? We are close to Charlotte/Concord/Albemarle area.

We sold our custom built patio model a couple years ago. We are ready to buy a 60" offset reverse flow on a trailer, nothing fancy and we don't even need a warmer box.

We really like the Shirley Fab offset with cabinet doors but I cannot wait over 30 months for one....

Can you guys recommend another builder? I've emailed a few here in NC and nobody will even return emails??? It's as if money means nothing any more, cannot find businesses who will even communicate...

I'd buy a good used unit if it was what we want?


Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2022)

TMG pits over in Knoxville TN makes some pretty awesome smokers. I'm sure like everyone else there is a long wait list. I bought a pit from bell fabrications in Tulsa. He still has pretty short wait times but be prepared to pay a nice chunk for freight shipping plus added wait time. I'd just keep an eye on your local classifieds. People get rid of nice smokers at a fair price all the time


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 11, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> TMG pits over in Knoxville TN makes some pretty awesome smokers. I'm sure like everyone else there is a long wait list. I bought a pit from bell fabrications in Tulsa. He still has pretty short wait times but be prepared to pay a nice chunk for freight shipping plus added wait time. I'd just keep an eye on your local classifieds. People get rid of nice smokers at a fair price all the time


TMG is now 40+ weeks out. When I ordered mine about a year ago, the wait was 14-16 weeks. 



mismith said:


> Anyone know of a quality Pit Builder in NC? We are close to Charlotte/Concord/Albemarle area.



I have a TMG Copperhead and am very satisfied. They're not that far from you, give them a call...


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 11, 2022)

I was keeping my eye on Ebay for a while, they pop up there a lot. Some reasonable and some are not. I contacted Lang and they have great customer service, very cool people and I was going that route until I came across bell fabrications (Bell Fab) here through 

 TNJAKE
 . When I reached out to the owner, Craig, he was awesome, but a bit old school, so you have to call even if you send an email. His wait times are shorter and his prices are very reasonable, significantly cheaper than the Lang otherwise I would have gone that route. Bell Fab also had more than one person here recommending him. So, placed my name on a list in December and my daughter and I will take a road trip to Tulsa in a month or so to pick it up . . . even with gas and hotel it will be cheaper than shipping!


----------



## JeffShoaf (Mar 11, 2022)

Why are you limiting to NC? Just don't want to pay for shipping?


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2022)

JeffShoaf said:


> Why are you limiting to NC? Just don't want to pay for shipping?


You ever priced freight cost for something that weighs close to 100lb? Lol. Freight on mine was $900 and that was 2 years ago. I'm sure higher now with the state of things. Was cheaper for me to drive to Oklahoma and spend the night


----------



## JeffShoaf (Mar 11, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You ever priced freight cost for something that weighs close to 100lb? Lol. Freight on mine was $900 and that was 2 years ago. I'm sure higher now with the state of things. Was cheaper for me to drive to Oklahoma and spend the night



Yes, i paid to have a big Argentinean style grill shipped from Arizona to NC last year; the fire bed is lined with fire brick and it weighed over 800 lbs when crated. I also paid to have a 300 lb. gravity feed smoker shipped from Georgia to NC just a few weeks ago. I couldn't find anything anywhere nearby with the features I was looking for on either of those. I definitely blew my budget on the big grill. 

You might be able to find someone local to build for you but if they don't have any experience with the type of cooker you want, you run a big risk of getting an aggravating, poor performing cooker.

 I understand the hesitancy but most builders will give you a shipping estimate up front so you just have to consider it part of the price. Otherwise go get it, settle from something different, or do without it. Of course, the price of materials and fuel are on the way up so if you're that budget restrained you'll probably end up waiting until things settle down a bit.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Mar 11, 2022)

I’d check out HBT smokers. https://www.hbtsmokers.com/
They will do custom builds and for me worth the drive to pick it up. They will also deliver for a mileage charge.


----------



## mismith (Mar 11, 2022)

I never said I wouldn’t consider a smoker out of state. If SF wasn’t 30 months behind I wouldn’t even be posting this. 

I like seeing what might be available right here in my home state.


----------



## JeffShoaf (Mar 12, 2022)

Saw these guys on Facebook today. I'm not familiar with then but they're in Salisbury, NC:








						Smoking Steel Works
					

Smoking Steel Works




					smokingsteelworks.com


----------



## phatbac (Mar 13, 2022)

Msg'd you about RocketGrillz in Monroe NC. Great pit very satisfied as a customer. I have owned 4 langs and many other kinds of smokers and I can tell you Kerry Hinson makes a great smoker!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mismith (Mar 13, 2022)

JeffShoaf said:


> Saw these guys on Facebook today. I'm not familiar with then but they're in Salisbury, NC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I got a quote yesterday on a 60” with No warmer for $7,025 and with warmer $7,850....GULP!

I think with the inevitable Recession coming, we will be able to snag a nice used rig later this year. These luxury items are going to be the first things to go when reality sets in....


----------

